# Need a flounder boat pic!



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm putting together a free "quick start" guide to Fall Flounder fishing and would like to include a photo or a boat rigged-out with lights. If you don't mind me using a photo of your boat on a web site please post or PM it to me (I'll be sure to give you credit for the picture if you like).



Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Lean rail with adjustable light holders for underwater Starfire lights.









Reflector on top stops glare and protects bulb from damage:usaflag


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Not much but all I've got


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

This Flounder Boat was built by Krestas Marine in Edna Texas. This particularbuild price approached 30k. One thing for sure, I've never been in a more capable Flounder boat.

The fan is a 13 hp Honda with a 32" prop. It has 600wts of 12v lights. The lights are just like an automobiles'. The lights draw off the battery and a 100 amp alternator running of the fan engine keeps 2 deep cycle batterys charged. The Honda burns aprrox 2-1/2 gls of 92 octane frome dusk to dawn.


----------

